# New member here..Question regarding my 1986 Nissan PU.



## ngalaviz (Apr 4, 2005)

Just got a 1986 Nissa PU in real great condition.The only thing that I noticed is that when on the highway especially going up a hill from 4th to 5th gear, the car seem like it doesnt have enough power to stay at the speed I want it too.The person that sold it to me,just did a tune up on it..New cap and plugs(8plugs on a 4 cylinder) and wires,new carb oil etc.. Not sure if maybe its because of the carb,maybe not tuned right?? Besides that it drives really good and is a nice little truck. Any one with any info, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Nathan


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Welcome, what engine does it have?


----------



## ngalaviz (Apr 4, 2005)

nizmo559 said:


> Welcome, what engine does it have?


All I know its a 4 cyclinder with 8spark plugs. I drove it today and the issue wasnt there at all.Drove on the highway and no problem.maybe the carb needed to be broken in..
Anyways running fine now.

Thanks


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

You should try posting in the Truck section. 

You have a 720 (80-86 in USA) NAPS Z24. Z24i if you had fuel injection. Very rare in 86.

Is it 2wd? or 4wd?, King Cab?, Reg cab? 

What size tires? stock?? 

I love the 720s, had a bunch for over 10 years....


----------

